# Eastern Subs - 21st or 22nd Cloey / Malabar



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whos up for it - see if the kings are playing ball at Cloey or an Expeditionary force to Malabar ?????


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The weather is looking shite this end of the week but maybe but maybe thurs or fri.
i need some fish to eat :roll:


----------

